# BHM Musicians



## Buffetbelly (Sep 13, 2006)

Here in Cleveland we have a number of BHM musicians. The Colin Dussault's Blues Project band has not one, not two, but three BHM's in sizes small medium and large, for every FFA's taste. They have 10 CD's they have cut. Here's a link to their site: http://www.colindussault.com/


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's another well known Cleveland bluesman, known appropriately enough as Cleveland Fats. Here's a link to his photo gallery: http://www.pbase.com/soulfulimpressions/cleveland_fats. We Clevelanders are known for fat guys with no shortage of self esteem, not only the bluesmen but also Drew Carey and of course yours truly.


----------



## missaf (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome, I'll sign up to be a groupie


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 14, 2006)

missaf said:


> Awesome, I'll sign up to be a groupie


 
The gals go crazy for a sharp dressed man! --ZZ Top


----------



## missaf (Sep 15, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> The gals go crazy for a sharp dressed man! --ZZ Top


 
Totally! My biggest turn-on is a fat man in a suit!


----------



## lucyp (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd like to think that I'm a classy, sophisticated broad with excellent taste in art and music. Yeah, I'd *like* to think that. 

But then I hear the opening bars of a Meat Loaf video and I teleport across the house to in front of the TV where I sit, utterly rapt, waving my invisible lighter in the air, for the entire long fabulous length (interminable, I believe others call it) of the song. They play Meat Loaf songs on the music channel a fair bit down here in New Zealand. I highly approve.

Who's Meat Loaf, the young'uns say?

Ladies, if you only click on ONE link that I've put up here, click on this one.
!!!!!!!Paradise by the Dashboard Light!!!!!!!!!

Oh, this is a little jewel of a video. I love the way he flips his hair, I love his appalling (perfect) ruffled shirt, I love the braces (suspenders for you Americans), I love the girl's tight white outfit, her fluffy hair, her cupid's bow lipstick. I love the faces they make at each other and at the audience, I love their utter professionalism and sincerity as they wade passionately through this song without breaking up laughing. (As for me, the baseball stuff makes me giggle and the screaming ending is so hilarious I crack up every time.)

There's lots more. I liked him as Eddie in the Rocky Horror Picture Show, I like his over-produced emo songs with explosions and weird awful costumes, I lOVE his shouty and aggressive love duets, I am deeply amused by his interviews on such subjects as talking to girls, and getting drafted.

Oh, I love this guy! Meat Loaf is better than Elvis!
(Shut up. Stop pointing and laughing at me. You can just assume I can't help it, all right.)

---------

For those of you who prefer your BHM artistic expression served with a large side order of irony, perhaps you'll enjoy Wammo from the Asylum Street Spankers.

Here he is singing 'Hick Hop'. I love the Hawaiian shirt, the cowboy hat, and way he sings with a beer in his hand. Yee-hah!

And here's 'Whatever (I can do to get in bed with you.)' Eek. The tongue, the arm movements... Oh, my.

And the ever popular 'Stick Magnetic Ribbons on your SUV'. White tie and tails. Also really, really rude. Awesome. 

-------

And getting all Polynesian on yo' lavalava...
Here's Fiji singing 'Sweet Darlin', anthem to FFAs everywhere. (Notice the screaming audience of FFAs. Oh, la. The sweet Polynesian girl, she knows what she likes, yah?)

And Fiji again, singing 'Naughty Girl', or what the FFA is like once you get her alone. 

And finally, direct from New Zealand, a Maori dance team performing a haka, shirtless and in little grass skirts, oh yes, oh yes. (I think these things usually translate approximately as: my ancestry is impeccable, who the hell are you? I believe I will eat you, and your little dog, too.)

-------

Well, that's all I've got at the moment. How about you? What BHMs have you got on your iTunes? Who will *you* run across the house to throw yourself in front of the TV and watch. =)


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Figured since this is a thread for BHM musicians I would post a pic of our guitarist. Introducing Big J, Isn't he cute ^_^






I remember being at this show but none of the details, it was a Jagermiester show, I had more then my fair share and kinda blacked out... good times ^_^.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't forget Tenacious D.

http://www.sonymusic.com/artists/TenaciousD/


----------



## GoddessNoir (Oct 23, 2006)

John Popper of Blues Traveler used to be fat, now, he's not.  

Ruben Studdard in my opinion makes horrible music but, he sure is a cutie. :wubu: Though, he's been looking a little thinner lately too.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 24, 2006)

oh my GOD knotty: i know we've had our good natured disagreements in the song thread, but you MUST do me a solid and hook me up with your guitarist. 
pretty please. 
i will even say something nice about dreadlocks, if that's what it takes.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 24, 2006)

elle camino said:


> oh my GOD knotty: i know we've had our good natured disagreements in the song thread, but you MUST do me a solid and hook me up with your guitarist.
> pretty please.
> i will even say something nice about dreadlocks, if that's what it takes.




*Word*. 
Just sayin', Fella ought to be introduced the boards. 
PS: Thanks, Knotty. Good call. 

PPS: Knotty is not chopped liver. Just to be clear.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 24, 2006)

edit: nevermind. knotty PMed me his myspace, and while he seems like a lovely guy, he spells the word 'sees' with an apostrophe. 
in abbyland, we call that a dealbreaker.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Oct 24, 2006)

Fat male musicians who come readily to mind:

Randy Bachman

The Big Bopper

Barry White

Luther Vandross

B.B. King

Ruben Studdard (already mentioned)

Charlie Daniels

John Popper (already mentioned)

Kenny Rogers

The Atlanta Rhythm Section has a round mound of a man who played with them whose name I don't remember

Anyone seen Stevie Wonder lately?

Notorious B.I.G.

Fat Joe

Chubby Checker

Fats Domino


----------



## Kiki (Oct 24, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Figured since this is a thread for BHM musicians I would post a pic of our guitarist. Introducing Big J, Isn't he cute ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's more like it, KnottyOne! Instead of posting a kazillion pics of _yourself_ to this board (you're cute but we don't go for the meat-free option!) why didn't you post a kazillion pics of _this guy _instead? I can't believe you didn't even mention him until now! More pics *NOW* and I will forgive you...


----------



## missaf (Oct 24, 2006)

Kiki said:


> That's more like it, KnottyOne! Instead of posting a kazillion pics of _yourself_ to this board (you're cute but we don't go for the meat-free option!) why didn't you post a kazillion pics of _this guy _instead? I can't believe you didn't even mention him until now! More pics *NOW* and I will forgive you...


 
The t-shirt totally seals the deal


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 24, 2006)

elle camino said:


> edit: nevermind. knotty PMed me his myspace, and while he seems like a lovely guy, he spells the word 'sees' with an apostrophe.
> in abbyland, we call that a dealbreaker.



Were based in WV and were sponsored by Jagermiester (as you can tell by the background) So were white trash and have drinking problems, of course our grammar is gonna suffer lol. But come on, he is everything else, cute, fat, talented, and he's a good cuddler (I told you, we drink alot lol). Just look past his inability to master english language lol.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Oct 24, 2006)

lucyp said:


> I'd like to think that I'm a classy, sophisticated broad with excellent taste in art and music. Yeah, I'd *like* to think that.
> 
> But then I hear the opening bars of a Meat Loaf video and I teleport across the house to in front of the TV where I sit, utterly rapt, waving my invisible lighter in the air, for the entire long fabulous length (interminable, I believe others call it) of the song. They play Meat Loaf songs on the music channel a fair bit down here in New Zealand. I highly approve.
> 
> ...



oh my god! i just posted about Meat Loaf in the "big boy harem" thread! i'm 21, just for the record. i LOVE Meat Loaf! aagh, i thought maybe i was the only one... i was just watching a special on VH1 classic w/ my b/f and i'm sheepishly relieved that he didn't notice the look on my face half the time! ohhhhh man, what a total hottie he was! not just that he's big, but gah, he's so handsome! and that voice, and the way he moves, eek! sexy! still not bad looking for an "old guy," like i said on the other thread. and i'm a sucker for long hair, too. i wish i had a time machine!!!! i'm watching Paradise now. if only...:smitten:


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Oct 24, 2006)

also, there's this local punk band that me and my best buddy used to go see a lot, called ASOB (the Arrogant Sons of Bitches), one of the horn players named Dave is really, really cute!http://www.asobrock.com/


----------



## Kizzume (Oct 27, 2006)

Kiki said:


> That's more like it, KnottyOne! Instead of posting a kazillion pics of _yourself_ to this board (you're cute but we don't go for the meat-free option!) why didn't you post a kazillion pics of _this guy _instead? I can't believe you didn't even mention him until now! More pics *NOW* and I will forgive you...


That guy looks GREAT!


----------



## Kiki (Oct 28, 2006)

Kizzume said:


> That guy looks GREAT!



You're damn right! (You're also pretty hot yourself Kiz, how remiss of me to have never told you before! ) You're a musician too, right? How about an onstage pic of you on this thread...


----------



## lucyp (Oct 29, 2006)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> oh my god! i just posted about Meat Loaf in the "big boy harem" thread! i'm 21, just for the record. i LOVE Meat Loaf! aagh, i thought maybe i was the only one... i was just watching a special on VH1 classic w/ my b/f and i'm sheepishly relieved that he didn't notice the look on my face half the time! ohhhhh man, what a total hottie he was! not just that he's big, but gah, he's so handsome! and that voice, and the way he moves, eek! sexy! still not bad looking for an "old guy," like i said on the other thread. and i'm a sucker for long hair, too. i wish i had a time machine!!!! i'm watching Paradise now. if only...:smitten:



Hahahaha! It's not just me. =D Yay. <3!


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 31, 2006)

WHAT THE HECK happened to John Popper???


He dont even look like a happy skinny guy now....


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 1, 2006)

Just wanted to add a few names to the list as well:

Big Pun
Gerald Levert
Biz Markie
Ruben Studdard
Bone Crusher (Never Scared & VH1 reality show)
Heavy D
Chubb Rock
8 Ball
Prince Markie D, Darren and Buffy of the Fat Boys
Louis Armstrong

Thats all I can recall for now.


----------



## RalphisaTeddy (Nov 7, 2006)

*I was really excited when I saw this post!
I am a singer, I sing opera, classical, musical theatre, and A cappella music!*


----------



## cooljoeyd (Nov 7, 2006)

Kerry King from slayer hes not a thin guy and mick from slipknot he may be muscular but hes huge

and to add Frank Black from the Pixies


----------



## lucyp (Nov 8, 2006)

RalphisaTeddy said:


> *I was really excited when I saw this post!
> I am a singer, I sing opera, classical, musical theatre, and A cappella music!*



I *love* a cappella! Do we get to see a pic of you singing? =)


----------



## Big D. (Nov 17, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> Fat male musicians who come readily to mind:
> 
> Randy Bachman
> 
> ...


Paul Goddard was(is?) the bass player for Atlanta Rhythm Section (UGLY mofo.....)
And....
Bob(Bear)Hite from Canned Heat
Billy Stewart ("Summertime","Sitting In The Park")
Kurt Winter (replaced Randy Bachman in the Guess Who)
David Crosby
Mark Volman (Turtles/Mothers/Flo & Eddie)
Roy Estrada (original Mothers of Invention)
Billy Mundi (Mothers of Invention MK II)
Elton John (last few years...)
Leslie West (got really sick & lost....)
Papa Dee Allan (conga player in WAR)
Christopher Cross
Brian Wilson (early 70s-'84 or so....)
Carl Wilson


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (Nov 22, 2006)

Big Sam's Funky Nation from NOLA...Big Sam's on the trombone

and he's sitting in with the North Mississippi Allstars (and that's Chris Chew on the bass guitar)...


----------



## finifinito (Nov 26, 2006)

Well I'm a composer, audio engineer and producer but I do not perform live anymore except the rare occasional DJ gig that I do for charity or to fill in for special events. I don't really have any performance pictures to offer but I will shoot some scenes from the next recording session I do to share here.


----------



## butterflyblob (Dec 5, 2006)

> and to add Frank Black from the Pixies


Mmm, Frank Black. :eat2: 

And wow, Tori, that's the first picture I've seen of John Popper. I think he had gastric bypass surgery. Still cute, but sad.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 6, 2006)

Aaron Walpole - came third in Canadian Idol last year, and is not shy about his weight... and unlike Ruben Studdard, he can sing!

http://www.aaron-walpole.com/


----------



## voidhead (Dec 10, 2006)

Big Pun is so fucking sexy


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Mar 10, 2007)

As an FFA who is into heavy metal music, I see a lot of BHM's (yes, they seem to gravitate towards metal, don't they?)

First, I give you Vinnie Paul (former drummer for Pantera, Damageplan, Rebel Meets Rebel, Hellyeah):






Would any of you other FFA's kick this man out of bed? I know I wouldn't!:eat2: 

Next, we have Stefan Elmgren (HammerFall guitarist):






Stefan is the guy with the shaved head. Yes, I know he is only a light BHM, but give him time.


Another one I must mention is Timo Tolkki (Stratovarius guitarist), and while he does nothing for me, some of you may find him attractive, so here goes:






Well, this is all I can think of right now...oh yeah, except for a pic of my boyfriend (who plays bass...poorly, but okay), the hottest BHM musician I've ever seen:






Isn't he adorable?:wubu: Well, too bad for all you FFA's, this one's mine. Find (or grow) your own


----------



## damion_graysteel (Jul 15, 2007)

poorly? you havent heard me play until 3.5 weeks ago and even then i was only testing the bass to see what needed to be done to make it usable 

i happen to play almost as well as murderface
http://search.msn.com/images/result.../L/LE/LEA/leadqueen/1162092663_ebbemurder.PNG


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 16, 2007)

Canadian rapper Belly (aka Rebellyous)
*insert bad pun here*
nahh, i'll just drool.

www.ubyssey.bc.ca/photos/070112belly.jpg


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm a BHM artist too.


----------



## metallicat (Jul 16, 2007)

guess i sould throw my hat in the ring. check my sig for my youtube channel and myspace music page. fell free to add me or subscribe on youtube.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 18, 2007)

ok so calling myself a musician would be taking great liberties...but this was from new years eve, no one will get the song as it is an inside joke from back in high school, I was slightly intoxicated (I no longer drink unfortunately)but i'd thought I'd share this video. I think it's funny and maybe some of you will too. I forgot about that my friend Nicole took video on her digicam and just found it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BadzRq04z7s


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2009)

apologies for the thread resurrection but I thought you all might like to hear this little gem that I heard for the first time, last night, at a plus size store opening party in Portland. Its a song by self-proclaimed 'Fat Boy' Billy Stewart.... good stuff


----------



## Tad (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if he's been mentioned yet, but apparently "Iz" (Israel Kamakawiwo'ole) was a big name in Hawaiin music, with an equally big body to go with it. He died over a decade ago, but his CDs are still prominently displayed in stores in Hawai'i.

about him: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel_Kamakawiwo'ole

a pic: http://www.grandesestrellas.com/imgcontent/galleries/STAR3774/israel-kamakawiwo-ole-54352.jpg

a video: http://video.google.ca/videosearch?...srael+Kamakawiwo'ole&vid=-8457345571683749672


----------



## ImNotFunny (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's my last attempt at "rock stardom" Warped Tour...etc... 2 years ago-ish.


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Dec 8, 2009)

ImNotFunny said:


> Here's my last attempt at "rock stardom" Warped Tour...etc... 2 years ago-ish.



Better than me. I've only played a couple bars in Brooklyn. 

View attachment me bass.jpg


View attachment 667 007.jpg


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Dec 8, 2009)

yes, i just realized, I have 2 basses, but only one t-shirt.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont know what he is saying but I love it..Don Omar:eat2:


LOL...they showed his fridge on MTV Cribs and it was FULLY stocked..teehee


----------



## Tracii (Dec 8, 2009)

Being a guitar player I found Leslie West from Mountain to be a hot BHM.
Wish I could meet him and give him a belly rub.:smitten:


----------



## Tracii (Dec 8, 2009)

BigGuyInBwick said:


> Better than me. I've only played a couple bars in Brooklyn.



Oooo very cute I approve.:smitten:


----------



## escapist (Dec 8, 2009)

Not real BHM's but once again, I gotta promote my faviorte group here:


RAMSTEIN
keine lust




Watch & Listen Here!

-------------------------------------------
...And for my Super Sized Bruddah who left this Earth to early:

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole




Listen Here!
​


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2009)

I am lost in the Bruddah's foot wear..reminds me of a Bhm I knew once.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Dec 10, 2009)

I play guitar. Badly. Was in a band at school (wasn't everyone?), but don't play that often now.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned one of the greatest Metal drummers of all time, Gene Hoglan. 

I have a musicians mancrush on him.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 12, 2010)

I was looking for this song and found out it was a BHM rapper..







His name is Chalie Boy and I love his up beat song..I look good.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 12, 2010)

No one has mentioned Ruben Studdard, so I will....

http://www.rubenstuddard.com/


----------

